
What is the image of a brand and what does it mean? - BrandCloud
https://brandcloud.pro/blog-en/what-is-the-brand-image-and-what-is-the-meaning-of-it
======
BrandCloud
To make a difference between individual organization and the competitors and
at the same time to be well recognized among consumers, companies need to use
specific brand image and brand identity.

